# Penalty Points expired, does insurance company automatically know.



## losttheplot (13 Aug 2017)

My insurance is due for renewal. I did have 2 penalty points which expired this year so I now have zero points.

As the insurance companies know the date the points occurred, do they automatically know the points have expired or do you need to remind them. I know they have access to the database for points.

Partner has 6 points. In the renewal docs there is a charge for penalty point loading, but it doesn't specify how many points or who they are for.


----------



## noproblem (13 Aug 2017)

If your insurance is up for renewal do you not have to fill in a form saying you have or haven't got penalty points? If so, you simply write down your zero points situation.


----------



## losttheplot (14 Aug 2017)

Hi Noproblem, no form with renewal. My penalty points expired during the year. I'll contact them and ask for details of penalty points they have on file.


----------



## asdfg (18 Aug 2017)

Insurance companies now have access to the penalty points database which shows the date the points were applied. In your case the points should be deleted. If not you have to contact the database directly to get the info corrected. Contact details should be on your renewal papers.


----------

